# What is this?



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Anybody know what this plant is? 
Details that may or may not help:
We are in SE TX
It grows mostly near our pond
It gets at least 5 feet tall
Our goats are mad for it. (am hoping it's non-toxic)








Thanks!


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh -- I haven't tried that, but I don't think so - it doesn't react when the goats eat it. And I may have to take another photo, but it's huge! (tall) This photo is a "young" one, I think. (Hubby took it) -- when the stalks are denuded, they look almost like bamboo - circumference of a pencil.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

Can you take a piece to your local county extension office and see if they can identify it? Otherwise, this link might be of some help:

http://www-aes.tamu.edu/mary/Wdid.htm

There is a lot to search through though!


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok- for grins I clicked on one of the resources and found a plant called Hairy Grama ... 
http://uvalde.tamu.edu/herbarium/bohi.htm
Made me laugh.

Anyway...
We may try the extension agent. I just hoped someone here would recognize it.
The sites are too hard to use, because most just give long lists of names and if you don't know what it is, how do you pick one to look at? Silly.


----------



## delirium (Jun 23, 2007)

I posted on your other thread, but it looks like hairy vetch  to me anyhow =)

Annie in Norway


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

does it stick to your clothes if it touches? looks like something we have here that does that--dont know what its called but my goats have eaten it for three years--if its the same thing. i have read alot that says goats arent supposed to eat ferns also but mine love them with no problems


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think it MAY be what we call Cinna Bean, but I just learned that it's Siene Bean....also known as Rattle Bean. I'm glad goats like them. We have some here in S. Texas. Although one of the names is poison bean, and it says poisonous, I have *never* heard of it being toxic. Everybody grazes horses and cattle in pastures full of them. Nobody here has goats but me.

http://davesgarden.com/pf/showimage/86767.html

Rattlebox, Drummond Rattlebox, Poison Bean, Coffee Bean, Siene Bean, Rattle-bush, Rattle Bean
Sesbania drummondii

Fabaceae (Leguminosae)

In Texas, rattlebox ranges from the North Central area into the Coastal Plain, growing on low wet grounds. It also goes into Mexico and east through Arkansas, Louisiana and Florida. Its evenly pinnate dull green leaves fold up in very hot sun. In its northern range the upper branches are likely to freeze down while the lower portion stays alive and woody. Although it is short lived, its showy racemes of yellow and red pea-like blossoms would provide an attractive ornamental planted in wet areas near streams. Inside its four-sided pod, the loose seeds rattle when the bush moves. Rattlebox is known to be poisonous to livestock and humans.

Plant Habit or Use: medium shrub
large shrub
small tree

Exposure: sun
partial sun

Flower Color: yellow streaked with red

Blooming Period: summer

Fruit Characteristics: 4-sided legume

Height: 15 to 20 feet

Width: 2 to 5 feet

Plant Character: deciduous

Heat Tolerance: high

Water Requirements:

Soil Requirements: acid
neutral

USDA Hardiness Zone: 8


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Could be a few things from that picture, but perhaps a sumac - goats love that!


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

The habit, branch and leaf patterns lead me to say some kind of sumac too, maybe Rhus glabra or Rhus hirta, although it's hard to tell from a photo which one it might be (smooth or hairy sumac).


----------



## cseger1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Gee-- I'm going to take more photos today...see if they help nail it down.
The thing that's throwing me on some of these is that I've never seen it flower.
But I'll look at all of these ideas and see what looks closest. 
I feel like a low grade Nancy Drew -- getting everyone else to do the work for me.

[[oops sorry - this is BHF on hubby's login]]


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Here are a couple more shots: definitely no flowers or seed pods. Tallest ones are up to about 6 feet now.











and here it is after they eat it.


----------



## homegrownlovin (Jun 18, 2007)

"I think it MAY be what we call Cinna Bean, but I just learned that it's Siene Bean....also known as Rattle Bean. I'm glad goats like them. We have some here in S. Texas. Although one of the names is poison bean, and it says poisonous, I have *never* heard of it being toxic. Everybody grazes horses and cattle in pastures full of them. Nobody here has goats but me."

Up, it is.... It grows all over East Texas. It's like most of the Sesbaina's a laxative, and can be used medicinally that way, but a swallow of the tea works, but very careful of overdoing it. 

Deer love it, many hunters here in Texas incourage it to grow near their deer stands. However like most Sesbaina's the laxative effect can endanger most livestock, so keep them away from it.


----------



## cseger1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi-- BHF on hubby's login....

Rose said rattle bean, too - but I am not 100% sold yet. There are no flowers or pods (though that may be just "yet") and the other photos I have seen of that plant make it look "shrubbier." -- and this is more grasslike. Not saying it ISN'T - just not sure.

I am going to keep my eye out for flowers or seed pods.


----------



## cseger1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm- maybe that IS it -- if so, we need to get rid of it before fall. The linked article says it'll kill the goats?!
http://www.answers.com/topic/sesbania-drummondii

There is SO much to eat out there, it surprises me they would go for what is most toxic.


----------

